# Hyrum is on fire! :)



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## The Coach (Jan 23, 2009)

I had no idea cisco lived in Hyrum! :lol: Thats awsome, did you have to play it for awhile before brining it throught the ice?

The coach


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Whoa!

Send it in to "Roughin' It Outdoors" for the Snapshot of the Week


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey wait a second, isn't that the same cutthroat you caught at porcupine a while ago?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

longbow said:


> Hey wait a second, isn't that the same cutthroat you caught at porcupine a while ago?


Close...  


wyogoob said:


> Whoa!
> 
> Send it in to "Roughin' It Outdoors" for the Snapshot of the Week


Well, that was the plan.  Until my daughter showed me how it's done!
(see below)


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Daughter +1upped me today on Hyrum!


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

That's a great pic 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Ton_Def said:


> Daughter +1upped me today on Hyrum!


So catching big fish run's in the family, huh?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Ton_Def,
Fish1on and I never found you today. But you already know that.  
We saw the tent city was already in place when we got to the ice this morning.
Looks like Scouts camped out last night.

We stayed a bit West of them over on the South side.
The fishing was great for about an hour and then we got invaded by another huge group of people. They must have drilled 20 holes right on top of us.
Of course the bite stopped then.

We moved out to the middle and found more trout and perch there.
After a couple of hours the bite slowed again, so we moved over to the North side, away from everyone.
Still found trout and perch there.
No big perch. Largest was 8" and a ton of little ones.
The trout were a lot of fun and made the trip a good one.

Now when fish1on gets time, he will load a picture of me with my trophy for the day.
Sorry to embarrass you but I definitely beat you today.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fish for the little one! Looks like shes outfishin the old man 8)


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet! Good times!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice catch (both of them, hehe).

What species was that little one?


----------



## Keystonecop (Nov 5, 2010)

LMFAO You caught the monster for sure. Got to love it when the girlies catch the big dogs.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah come on.
My fish in the "Hyrum First Time" thread is a lot better fish!
Thanks again Ton_Def for your help.
We had a great trip.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ton_Def said:


> Daughter +1upped me today on Hyrum!


Holy Cow!

Send that one in to "Roughin' It Outdoors" for the Snapshot of the Week.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Ton_Def said:
> 
> 
> > Daughter +1upped me today on Hyrum!
> ...


+1 8)


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Grandpa D said:


> Ah come on.
> My fish in the "Hyrum First Time" thread is a lot better fish!
> Thanks again Ton_Def for your help.
> We had a great trip.


It's good to hear you had a good time. To bad we couldn't meet up. I tried to get on the ice early, but I have 3 ladies to get ready... :roll: 
We didn't get there until 11:00. I tried to call out on the radio, but no answer. Hopefully there's a "next" time... :O||:


----------



## jethro (Jan 24, 2011)

Big fish bring big smiles looks like a great time


----------



## Wells (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice fish! Did you measure it?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Wells said:


> Did you measure it?


Kind of. I have an ice scoop marked off to 20". It was a little over that. My guess would be 21"-22".


----------

